# To any one with a lever action bow



## hunter 85 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an Oneida Stealth eagle bow that I had a broken timing cable on and needed to fix. After doing a search on the internet I came across oneidabows.xxx a part of American Eagle bows from Maine. After I purchested a set of cables from American Eagle Bows for my bow I tried to give lengths of old cable and he did not need them he assured me and I get my cables in the mail. I'm all excited I'm going to have my bow working again and I checked the new cable to the old and seen they were at best over 1/2 in differance longer than old cable so I called Joe before ever installing the parts. (First hint at going to have problems with this whole situation). He once again assured me they were the right cables and he has sent his cables all over the world and there are only one set of cable lengths for that bow. So I installed them on mine and was not getting the draw weight that I should. I called Joe first thing, this is what im experiencing, well his calbes are right in a very snide attitude is the answer I got. So I asked for help and guidance if his cable are correct and no help is what I got from him. So there I am as a red blooded southern american I looked for answers and found the 5150bows forum and posted my problems I was having and never mentioned no name or buisness to bad mouth any person or company just stated facts that at place x sold the same things I just bought for just shy of 50% less. And I came up with a consincist the cables were to long as I was worried of as soon as opening the package. After going back to my orginal parts that I was told by Joe was the reason for not being able to get 70 lb out of bow when only getting 6X lb out of the bow. So I called Joe at American Eagle bows and politely asked for a refund on parts that would not work and after two messages and multiple phone calls I get a courtisy call as he called it. Questioning  Me the coustumer if I have been online looking for help with my bow and I told him yes no need to lie(were am I in the wrong for wanting my bow to work RIGHT). He then told me that if I went to Richard at Gulfcoast then he can not refund me my money( so replace with a good product that works) was my comment back. I'm just looking for a good, honest, right product for my good, honest, hard earned dollar. I tryed to state my case and how I measured the cables to start with and called him. But he makes a good product and he sends them all over the world even a guy that does nothing but rebuilds and coustomizes shealths. But his product does not work for my bow there for it is not a good product for me and after 60 some dollars its a very bad product( I could have had half a spoon of sugar and a bowl of cream of wheat cable made at a certified lifting and sling company here in Ocala Fl. and helped a local buisness). He tells me right before hanging up on me that he is running a buisness he's not out to just give things away but to make money, after coming to the conclusion that my bow that came from Oneida Eagle was wrong not his cables they are Right. So here is a shout out to a great buisness man a gulfcoast, 5150 that is going to send me a set of RIGHT power, and yoke cables for my bow for the cost of Joneida's cables. Now that is Great buisness and coustomer service any way you look at it and I know where not another dime of my money will go and where I plan on spending quiet abit of money getting my bow in tip top shape. Just wanting to let everyone know of my experiance so no one else will get done wrong as I have by this man and point them in the right direction to get the help they need and can use.
To everyone that will read!
Nic


----------



## BowSniper (Aug 28, 2012)

GulfCoast Archery (5150) is top notch.  You will definitely not find anyone as good at working on Stealth Eagles or any lever limb bow for that matter.  The whole group there is awesome.  I frequent that site as much as this one.  I have not shot a "wheelie" bow since 1988, so I have to stick with my 'kind".  Glad you found Boar!  

BowSniper


----------



## hunter 85 (Aug 28, 2012)

Im glad I found him to already placed my first order with boar.


----------

